# recreation.gov shut down?



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

I and others I know have been able to log in and do the lottery.
I initially had trouble because I was using Microsoft Edge. Then I changed to Google Chrome, and it worked like a charm.


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

*Rec Gov*

Put in for Main Salmon and Middle Fork last night. 
Upper right corner click on x to get rid of warning.
New updated website, when it asks for log in password, go below and click reset password, will send you a link by email, then go through same process to start and when asks for password put in new password and viola, it works.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, blueotter and BAMBAM, for sharing information with fellow Buzzards!


----------



## Clickster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Haven't been able to access permit apps either*

I'm like stephencpace. I'm wanting to apply for permits in Colorado (Yampa/Green, Deso, Lodore, Westwater) and haven't been able to get through. I use Chrome. I'll try your suggestions tonight with crossed fingers (and oars). Thanks.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Worked for me and a few in our group a few days ago to put in for everything.


----------

